# No warning?



## Lynxia (Nov 22, 2007)

Suddenly the site is down from a server transfer and also with the news it may take longer than 24 hours.

I can't say I have seen any advanced warning for that sudden event... no message in my inbox and so far I know no 'News' topic about it either. Hard to check now, anyway.

I would like to ask the FA staff to please be a bit more aware of us poor users and artists before they suddenly and hungry dive at a new server next time it happens again. Like an advanced warning...
Would be very nice for everyone.


----------



## Meliz (Nov 22, 2007)

there was a warning, about an hour before it closed down.

but yeah, if the site's down, or going to be down, i'd like a little heads up in my mailbox or something.

and just, like, an option to get a mail to say they've responded to a thread i'm subscribed to, but not when they respond. maybe an extra option to send only once a day, and it's like,

"yo, [user]!

today people posted new shizzle in the following of your subscribed threads:

[thread]
[thread]
[thread]
[thread]
[thread]

see ya!"

or something.

but yeah, warnings. warnings in my mailbox would be cool.


----------



## Lynxia (Nov 22, 2007)

An hour?

Heh, how do they expect everyone to know if there was only an hour long warning?
Allot of people are at work, at school or even asleep; they would have never gotten the warning.
Not that the world is now going to blow up just because they never had a warning. People can simply do other stuff in the mean time FA is down instead of staring at the screen and hoping their yiff material will come back soon.

I also meant like information on the forum. 
When the site goes down, alot of people race to the forum to check out what the problem is. Now, it is a bit explained at the remaining FA site, true enough, but some more info would have been nice. And also again, an advanced heads-up for this long shut down.


----------



## Rilvor (Nov 22, 2007)

Yak said:
			
		

> During the next few days however, it may go offline again, or switch to readonly mode as preparations for a server migration, and the migration itself take place.


there was warning, but you had to be reading the threads around here to get it....

Really I don't think it is a big deal. There's no warning when the site decides to crash, or when losers decide to hack/spambot/Ddos/ect. the site either. It's just a day or two guys, you'll be alright. And even so, there was a "one hour" warning, which lasted far longer than 1 hour by my timing. Cross your fingers, and maybe FA won't take 24 hours eh? In the end, it's a good thing, the site is improving


----------



## Meliz (Nov 22, 2007)

direct me to these losers and give me a pen, preferably not too bulky - a smooth shape rolls a much better neck penetration damage bonus.


----------



## Rilvor (Nov 22, 2007)

It's my understanding that the attacks are coming from 4chan/7chan/ /b/ /whatever they call themselves.


----------



## Meliz (Nov 22, 2007)

um... what's all that?  never heard of

4chan

7chan

/b/

the hell you pronounce that last one? "bold"? "vet"?


----------



## Arshes Nei (Nov 22, 2007)

If a server fails you need a warning now? Do they do warnings for transformers blowing during power outages?


----------



## Meliz (Nov 22, 2007)

Arshes Nei said:
			
		

> Do they do warnings for transformers blowing during power outages?



i did warn everybody of the amount of blow you needed to sit through bay's transformers. does that count?


----------



## Lynxia (Nov 22, 2007)

This seemed like a planned thing the FA staff has done, so yes... I would have expected a warning from some side. 
Ofcourse you can't warn before the server accidently goes down or Fchan decides to hack the site (although once they hack it, they make that a bit obvious on the site), but when something like this is planned, you CAN! Which they did, as now has become clear.

And bashing doesn't help either, people, no matter how good it may make you feel.
I do thank those who were kind enough to give me (and others) an exceptable answer to the question about the whole thing. FA gave a warning, just not big enough.

Thank you!


----------



## thecrypto (Nov 22, 2007)

We were trying to plan a longer warning time, but the speed in which submissions were coming in and such ended up moving the schedule up too fast for us to give proper warning. We are also hoping that the new server and everything else we are doing now will make the site faster and more stable as well.


----------



## Meliz (Nov 22, 2007)

thanks, man

and like, thanks for the site. it r awesome. hope it's back soon, i love it here.

if i could i'd move in here and sleep on the couch and stuff.


----------



## Xenofur (Nov 22, 2007)

Lynxia said:
			
		

> [...] Fchan decides to hack the site (although once they hack it, they make that a bit obvious on the site), but when something like this is planned [...]


What the hell? Seriously, what? How can you even get that thought?

There has never been, nor are there any attempts planned, nor will there ever be any attacks from fchan on ANY other site. Heck, we even ban and delete people who just call up to spam another site.

How the hell can someone end up with thoughts like yours in the first place? :shock:


----------



## Meliz (Nov 22, 2007)

misinformation?


----------



## supercutefurri58 (Nov 22, 2007)

Rilvor said:
			
		

> It's my understanding that the attacks are coming from 4chan/7chan/ /b/ /whatever they call themselves.



lol you guys and your wacky chans


----------



## Lt_Havoc (Nov 22, 2007)

Well, I just though, FA was running on a new server, so it looks kinda silly to move it once again. I also didnt knew anything about a server move at all. Also, will that really help to keep hackers at bay or something? I mean, better protection sometimes means they try evgen harder to hack the site.

And I though the security problem was sloved long ago.....

Thing is, IÂ´m expecting some important PMs and cant check if I have gotten them now. Hope they will still be there tommorrow.


----------



## Lobo Roo (Nov 22, 2007)

I was a bit sad at not being able to check things, but *shrugs* it's not like anyone's going to actually miss something. No one can get on, it's not like people will be on posting things, or sending mail that you'll miss. ^_^ I'm just hoping that everything goes well. It's a good incentive for me to actually spend time with my family on Thanksgiving.


----------



## Dragoneer (Nov 22, 2007)

We'd have liked to have offered more advanced notice in this instance, but as was said earlier, we were kind of taken by surprise. The update would have taken place a few days from now, but necessity dictated immediate action.

Yak is had at work ensuring it goes by as smooth as as efficiently as possible. Have a bit of patience. We're working as best we can.


----------



## ponyguy (Nov 22, 2007)

I've had times when I thought the site was down longer than it was, just because I didn't refresh my browser.  So to find out what's going on, I check here on the forums.  I kinda thought there would be some mention of what was going on with FA in the "Site Status" forum.  That's the first place I go to look for information about what is going on with the site, but no mention of it, there.  Or is that only for the FA MyBB site, (i.e. this place) not the FA Art site?  I don't really think advanced notice would make any difference (Who checks upcoming site update plans before writing those fifty paragraph comments?)  Still, if there is a Site Status forum, a word such as the above posted there would forestall a lot of questions.  Maybe.


----------



## creaturecorp (Nov 22, 2007)

I think we can manage without furry porn for 24 hours. Hopefully.


----------



## ferretsage (Nov 22, 2007)

creaturecorp said:
			
		

> I think we can manage without furry porn for 24 hours. Hopefully.



Ha ha ha! I like you.


----------



## rednec0 (Nov 22, 2007)

anyway to clarify with the whole attacks from those #chan sites, its mainly the elitists who attack and cause all the problems. they tend to organize in /i/ on 420chan, but seeing as how dumb they are most of their raids end in failure. and in truth they're just a bunch of depressed bunch of lard who's dicks are so small that they try to be "manly" and attack everyone


----------



## Nightintodream (Nov 22, 2007)

dont wory its going to be for a better good ^^


----------



## Rilvor (Nov 22, 2007)

Thats an interesting bit of info Rednec0


----------



## Bokracroc (Nov 22, 2007)

rednec0 said:
			
		

> anyway to clarify with the whole attacks from those #chan sites, its mainly the elitists who attack and cause all the problems. they tend to organize in /i/ on 420chan, but seeing as how dumb they are most of their raids end in failure. and in truth they're just a bunch of depressed bunch of lard who's dicks are so small that they try to be "manly" and attack everyone



Who's acting elitist now?:wink:


----------



## Zentio (Nov 22, 2007)

creaturecorp said:
			
		

> I think we can manage without furry porn for 24 hours. Hopefully.



I can't =(


----------



## Kaku (Nov 22, 2007)

Zoltan said:
			
		

> creaturecorp said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My friend was upset because of that.
He was all, "OMGZORZ WHAT AM I TO MASTURBATE TO NOW? D:"

Even though his walls are full of pictures that turn him on. D:


----------



## Rhari (Nov 22, 2007)

Porn Porn Porn.  We can all do without! :3 I'm just happy to know when it'll be coming back. They've given us an estimate, which sometimes doesn't happen! And thank goodness we have these boards to fall back on. :3


----------



## creaturecorp (Nov 23, 2007)

Or you guys could like... go outside for a while.


----------



## Rhari (Nov 23, 2007)

creaturecorp said:
			
		

> Or you guys could like... go outside for a while.



I did! :3 I had fun, walked my sister home from school. How about you?


----------



## Magica (Nov 23, 2007)

Rhari said:
			
		

> creaturecorp said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Spent Thanksgiving with my mom and oldest brother, then went to my second oldest brother's house for desert.  Also watched a bunch of movies. :3


----------



## Rhari (Nov 23, 2007)

DragonMagica said:
			
		

> Rhari said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I celebrated ThanksGiving in October :3 What was your favorite movie you watched?


----------



## Zentio (Nov 23, 2007)

creaturecorp said:
			
		

> Or you guys could like... go outside for a while.



What if we're allergic to outside?


----------



## Rilvor (Nov 23, 2007)

Zoltan said:
			
		

> creaturecorp said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Then I'm going to open your windows/drive a car through your wall/ set that side of the house on fire/ ect. :twisted:

muahahaha


----------



## Rhari (Nov 23, 2007)

Rilvor said:
			
		

> Zoltan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*SHOCKGASP!* OUTSIDE IS MAKE ME ASSPLODE! D:


----------



## Infinity (Nov 23, 2007)

Oh this had to be done with my next to shit drawing skills.


----------



## Rhari (Nov 23, 2007)

Infinity said:
			
		

> Oh this had to be done with my next to shit drawing skills.
> 
> http://img148.imageshack.us/img148/3729/faisdowngz7.jpg



FULL OF LULZ! :3 Can't wait till FA is back... *shudders* I've done too much social interaction today... D:


----------



## Fox Amoore (Nov 23, 2007)

Infinity said:
			
		

> Oh this had to be done with my next to shit drawing skills.



Awesomesauceyness.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Nov 23, 2007)

You can always, you know, go to imageboards, despite the lack of quality of organization and the huge amount of drama in them. XD


----------



## marmelmm (Nov 23, 2007)

creaturecorp said:
			
		

> Or you guys could like... go outside for a while.



*fap fap fap* Huh?  

Anyhoo, off to run errands.  Ta!  

-MMM-


----------



## VanWeasel (Nov 23, 2007)

rednec0 said:
			
		

> anyway to clarify with the whole attacks from those #chan sites, its mainly the elitists who attack and cause all the problems. they tend to organize in /i/ on 420chan, but seeing as how dumb they are most of their raids end in failure. and in truth they're just a bunch of depressed bunch of lard who's dicks are so small that they try to be "manly" and attack everyone



Or simply put "a bunch of nerd kids with too much time on their hands"


----------



## yak (Nov 23, 2007)

Two things: and we had it coming but didn't expect it to be that sudden, and thanksgiving is an excellent time.

Email notification is not a option at this point, and advanced warning was not possible due to the surprise nature of several things that happened recently. Action had to be taken immediately.
I wasn't quite pleased with this myself, as it interfered with my planned out schedule, but what else was there to do?


----------



## imnohbody (Nov 24, 2007)

WolfoxOkamichan said:
			
		

> You can always, you know, go to imageboards, despite the lack of quality of organization and the huge amount of drama in them. XD



Anyone who participates in furry forums has no room to complain about dramaliciousness.


----------



## nrr (Nov 24, 2007)

imnohbody said:
			
		

> Anyone who participates in furry forums has no room to complain about dramaliciousness.


One word: zing.


----------

